# איילה חיימוב - המלצות בבקשה



## somaya (3/7/13)

איילה חיימוב - המלצות בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשמח לשמוע ממישהי שעשתה אצל איילה חיימוב שיער + איפור או ממישהי שיודעת ממקור ראשון.
אני מאוד מאוד אוהבת את סגנון התסרוקות שהיא עושה, אבל חוששת קצת לפנות אליה כשאין לה כרטיס ספק ב-mit4mit שאפשר לראות מה בנות אומרות עליה.
בעיקרון אני רוצה לשמוע האם התסרוקות עמידות לאורך כל הערב...
המון המון תודה לעוזרות!

נ.ב - אשמח גם לשמוע המלצות על מעצבי שיער שחזקים בתסרוקות אסופות גבוהות עם אלמנטים מיוחדים של צמות וכו'. מקווה שאני ברורה מספיק... תודה!


----------

